# Freezing Sweet Potatoes



## cats (Oct 18, 2006)

While at my hairdresser's this morning, I mentioned that my husband had harvested 87 lbs. of sweet potatoes last week, so we will be eating them very frequently now. She asked me if I knew that sweet potatoes could be frozen. I had never heard of doing that and she said to just scrub them, bake or boil as usual, and then freeze them. When wanting to use them, just let thaw, and nuke. She swears they will last for years in the freezer and are always great. So, any input on this from the excellent chefs in here? If it works, then we could make them last until next year's harvest. Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm...that's news to me. Let us know if it does work. I have always been weary of freezing spuds because of the water content. I haven't done cooked spuds though.

Good luck!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet potatoes do freeze quite well. I have done it in the skins and out of the skins. They also keep well raw when kept dry and in the dark.
I think if keeping for years in the freezer you might want to freeze and then vacuum seal--or just freeze the cooked portion.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 18, 2006)

I boil - mash and then freeze sweet potatoes all the time.
They do last almost forever.


----------

